# problemas con libxcb al ejecutar revdep-rebuild

## johpunk

pues eso intente ejecutar revdep-rebuild y me iba a reinstalar alrededor de 144 paquetes y siempre se detenia en freeglut y decia que habia un error en libxcb-xlib algo como not found. intente ejecutado python-updater ya que el gajim y emesene dejaron de funcionar y al principio me queria reinstalar muchos paquetes, ahora solo es el awesome pero igual termina con error. enmascaro el freeglut pero el revdep-rebuild me lo pide e tratado eliminandolo y pues lo mismo una vez que intento ejecutar revdep-rebuild me lo intenta instalar y tira error con el libxcb-xlib. ya e tratado varias cosas asi por el estilo pero no puedo solucionarlo. alguna idea? me quede tambien sin Xs. tambien e visto que en la compilacion creo sino estoy equivocado del libxcb dice en ingles algo como si lo se que es inestable   :Confused: 

----------

## Txema

Poca ayuda se te puede ofrecer con tan parca explicación, cuando pidas ayuda procura poner los errores exactos o no podremos hacer nada.

Para empezar, reinstala x11-libs/libxcb

Saludos.

----------

## johpunk

sep lo e reinstalado y eliminado pero persiste el error, por lo otro es que ando en tty me e quedado sin Xs y pues no encuentro forma para pegar los logs    :Embarassed: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como solución alternativa (y provisoria) podrías usar emerge -etp freeglut para ver que paquete tiene a freglut como dependencia y desinstalarlo hasta recuperar X.

Mientras tanto instalando sys-libs/gpm se puede sleecionar texto desde un log en una tty para pegarlo con el botón del medio en otra tty en donde tengas corriendo el navegador.

Salud!

----------

## gringo

estás instalando libxcb-1.4.* ? Si es asi, creo que tu problema es este :

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel.announce/645

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

ok ya solucione lo del libxcb ejecutando xcb-rebuilder.sh ya tengo Xs y hasta los momentos va todo bien, no se que pudo ocasionar eso ya que el dia que se me presento este problema solo estaba updateando mi gentoo con emerge -uavD world mas no intentaba instalar ninguna version del libxcb ahora solo me falta ejecutar emerge @preserved-rebuild que me lo esta pidiendo a ver que tal me va si todo sale bien ejecutare por ultimo revdep-rebuild   :Smile:  ya les contare cuando haga esto pq ahora les escribo desde el trabajo Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

A mi me ocurrió lo mismo el otro día, ha debido haber algún cambio de ABI importante en xcb. En mi caso el tema fue más agresivo, ni tras xcb-rebuilder.sh, ni tras revdep-rebuild llegó a funcionar todo. Así que no me quedó otra que un emerge -e world. Esto me recuerda al mítico casque de expat que hubo hace algún tiempo.   :Laughing: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Esto me recuerda al mítico casque de expat que hubo hace algún tiempo. 

 

si, y se acreca tb. otra gorda con jpeg, aquellos que tengan instalado gnome o kde imagino que tendrán que recompilar un huevo de paquetes tb.

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> A mi me ocurrió lo mismo el otro día, ha debido haber algún cambio de ABI importante en xcb. En mi caso el tema fue más agresivo, ni tras xcb-rebuilder.sh, ni tras revdep-rebuild llegó a funcionar todo. Así que no me quedó otra que un emerge -e world. Esto me recuerda al mítico casque de expat que hubo hace algún tiempo.  

 

no tube problemas al ejecutar revdep-rebuild y  emerge @preserved-rebuild sobre lo otro que dices, te toco recompilar todo tu gentoo no? recuerdo que yo tambien tube ese problema con el expat   :Laughing: 

----------

